# transgender = διεμφυλικός



## nickel (Jan 30, 2010)

Από εδώ.


Νομίζω ότι είναι εύκολο να καταλάβει κανείς από τη λέξη ότι ο *παρενδυτικός* έχει να κάνει με την ενδυμασία, το _cross-dressing_ που λένε στα αγγλικά για το _transvestism_, όπως το «βεστ» στον «τραβεστί» (ή το «βεστιάριο») είναι το ένδυμα (το λατινικό _vestis_ είναι, όπως διαβάζω, λέξη συγγενής, ομόρριζη, με την _εσθήτα_). Παρενδυτικός είναι ο άντρας που φορά γυναικεία ρούχα ή η γυναίκα που φορά ανδρικά ρούχα για λόγους που έχουν σχέση με τη σεξουαλικότητά τους και δεν χρειάζεται να αναλύσουμε εδώ.

Όταν λοιπόν διαβάζω εδώ:
Το 70% των απασχολουμένων μεταναστών στη βιομηχανία του σεξ στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση (το 84% στην Ελλάδα) προέρχεται από τις χώρες της Ανατολικής Ευρώπης και των Βαλκανίων, σύμφωνα με το ευρωπαϊκό δίκτυο Tampep. Η διάρθρωσή τους είναι 87% γυναίκες, 7% άνδρες και 6% παρενδυτικοί.
ψυλλιάζομαι ότι κάτι τρέχει. Δηλαδή, δεν είχαμε πρόβλημα ποτέ να μοιράσουμε τους παρενδυτικούς σε άνδρες και γυναίκες.

Αφού ψυλλιάστηκα, βρήκα τη μελέτη, εδώ, η οποία λέει, όπως περίμενα:
Transgender sex workers are reported as comprising only 6% of all sex workers in Europe.

*transgender = φυλομεταβατικοί, διαφυλικοί* (γνωστό μεταφραστικό πρόβλημα — πάντως, είναι, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, όσοι δεν θέλουν να προσδιορίζονται σύμφωνα με το φύλο που γράφει η ταυτότητά τους).

Από το λήμμα της Wikipedia:
Transgender is the state of one's "gender identity" (self-identification as woman, man, or neither) not matching one's "assigned sex" (identification by others as male or female based on physical/genetic sex). "Transgender" does not imply any specific form of sexual orientation; transgender people may identify as heterosexual, homosexual, bisexual, pansexual, polysexual, or asexual; some may consider conventional sexual orientation labels inadequate or inapplicable to them. The precise definition for transgender remains in flux […]
The word transsexual, unlike the word transgender, has a precise medical definition.[…]


----------



## Palavra (Jan 31, 2010)

Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα: νομίζω ότι από τα δύο πιο διαδεδομένο είναι το δεύτερο, και μάλιστα με τη μορφή διαφυλικά άτομα, χωρίς προσδιορισμό γένους, δηλαδή.


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2010)

Palavra said:


> με τη μορφή *διαφυλικά άτομα*, χωρίς προσδιορισμό γένους, δηλαδή.


Πολύ σωστή παρατήρηση. Αν κάπου πρέπει να προσέξουμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το ουδέτερο γένος, είναι εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (May 3, 2011)

Σε ανάρτηση στο ιστολόγιο του Σαραντάκου, προέκυψε ζουμί. Μετά από απορία μου σχετική με το θέμα του νήματος, υπήρξε η εξής απάντηση για το θέμα του παρόντος νήματος (σχόλιο 71 και ευχαριστώ πολύ :)). Παίρνω το θάρρος να αναδημοσιεύσω:

Υπάρχει μεγάλη σύγχυση σχετικά με τη μετάφραση του “transgender”. Όμως, αν κάπως πρέπει να μεταφραστεί το transgender, επειδή το gender υπονοεί την έμφυλη ταυτότητα, δε θα ήταν πιο δόκιμη η μετάφραση “διεμφυλικός”; Δηλαδή άνθρωπος που κείται αντιδιαμετρικά προς μια έμφυλη ταυτότητα.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ξεκίνησε ως λέξη από μια ομάδα τρανς ανθρώπων που το συζητούσαμε πριν μερικά χρόνια, και φαίνεται να ρίζωσε σε κάποιες ομάδες. Το ΣΥΔ για παράδειγμα είναι “Σωματείο Υποστήριξης Διεμφυλικών”. Το δίλημμα προέκυψε σχετικά με μια μετάφραση που είχα να κάνω για το Πανεπιστήμιο. Αν το transgender είναι διαφυλικός, τότε το intersex τί είναι; Μη μιλήσουμε δε για το “transsexual”. Οπότε σκέφτηκα “διεμφυλικότητα” για το transgender.

“Διαφυλικότητα”, απ’ την άλλη, μου φαίνεται δοκιμότερη απόδοση για τον όρο intersex, διότι μεταφράζει τον ξύλινο βιολογίστικο όρο “sex” ως “φύλο” που μέχρι πρότινος ήταν ο αντίστοιχος ελληνικός ξύλινος βιολογίστικος όρος.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τόσο η “διαφυλικότητα” όσο και η “διεμφυλικότητα” ακούγονται σαν παθολογικοί όροι (είμαι διεμφυλική, πάσχω από διεμφυλικότητα) και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν έχουν το κύρος των θετικότατων συνυποδηλώσεων που έχουν οι αντίστοιχοι αγγλοσαξονικοί όροι. Ίσως επειδή δεν έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί ακόμη εκτενώς από τα ίδια τα τρανς και τα intersex άτομα. Όπως έγραψα παραπάνω, προτιμώ τη μεταγραφή του transgender στα ελληνικά, ως “τρανς”, και αυτή χρησιμοποιώ και στην καθημερινή πρακτική.

Για τη φυλομετάβαση (transition) τώρα:

Ο Nickel στο link που δίνεις λέει: “transgender = φυλομεταβατικοί, διαφυλικοί (γνωστό μεταφραστικό πρόβλημα — πάντως, είναι, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, όσοι δεν θέλουν να προσδιορίζονται σύμφωνα με το φύλο που γράφει η ταυτότητά τους).”

Όμως, φυλομετάβαση δε θα πει ότι δε θέλεις να προσδιορίζεσαι σύμφωνα με το φύλο που γράφει η ταυτότητά σου. Φυλομετάβαση είναι η διαδικασία στην οποία υποβάλεις εαυτήν, για να σταματήσεις να “περνάς” (passing) κοινωνικά ως ένα φύλο και να αρχίσεις να “περνάς” ως ένα άλλο φύλο. Αν μη τι άλλο, φυλομετάβαση είναι κάτι που κάνει ή δεν κάνει ένα τρανς άτομο, και όχι μια δομική ιδιότητα του τρανς αυτοπροσδιορισμού.

Και το φύλο που γράφει η ταυτότητα δεν είναι απόλυτο κριτήριο, γιατί το φύλο που γράφει η ταυτότητα είναι μεταβλητό. Αντί για “φύλο που γράφει η ταυτότητα”, συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται στις συζητήσεις το “φύλο που αποδόθηκε στη γέννηση”. Για να αποφεύγουμε τραγικότητες τύπου: “αυτός ο τρανς άντρας είναι βιολογικά γυναίκα”, λέμε “αυτός είναι ένας τρανς άντρας, ένας άνθρωπος που όταν γεννήθηκε τον κατέταξαν ως θήλυ, αυτοπροσδιορίζεται ως άντρας και έχει ή δεν έχει κάνει τροποποιήσεις στο σώμα του”.

Βιωματικό παράδειγμα, γιατί παραέγινε θεωρητικό: εγώ είμαι τρανς γυναίκα, η ταυτότητά μου γράφει “θήλυ” (γιατί στα μάτια του νομοθέτη “ολοκλήρωσα” τη φυλομετάβαση – άλλη τεράστια διαφωνία εκεί, το τι πρέπει να κάνεις για να θεωρείσαι το ένα φύλο ή το άλλο) και όταν γεννήθηκα με κατέταξαν ως “άρρεν”. Συνεπώς, είμαι τρανς γυναίκα, γιατί αυτοπροσδιορίζομαι ως τρανς γυναίκα, νομικά είμαι γυναίκα γιατί αναγνωρίζονται μόνο δυο έμφυλες ταυτότητες -άρρεν και θήλυ-, και έχω “τελειώσει” με τη φυλομετάβαση.

Ουφ, στρυφνός λόγος.

Εν κατακλείδι, η πρότασή μου είναι transgender = τρανστζέντερ ή τρανς, transsexual = τρανσέξουαλ (παλιότερος όρος, που τείνει να εμπεριέχει παθολογικοποίηση ακόμα και στο πρωτότυπο), και intersex = ίντερσεξ (το διαφυλικός και πολύ περισσότερο το “ψευδερμαφρόδιτος” που είναι η μετάφραση που απαντάται συχνότερα σε ιατρικά εγχειρίδια, εμπεριέχουν παθολογικοποιηση). Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι απαραίτητο για κάποιους ανθρώπους να συνεννοούνται με αμιγώς ελληνικούς όρους, όμως το να τραβήξουμε από τα μαλλιά τις μεταφράσεις μου φαίνεται σχολαστικισμός.

Σε μια σχετική συνομιλία με τη Μπέσση Δενδρινού για τη Φυλοπαιδεία (http://www.thefylis.uoa.gr/~thefylis/?q=node/15) , μου έγραψε “Μου αρέσει το ότι στρέφεις την προσοχή στην πρακτική της “ονοματοποιείας” (και φυσικά θεωρώ πως είναι απολύτως σωστό εκείνος ή εκείνη που ονομάζεται να έχει λόγο σχετικά με το πώς). Έτσι αποστρέφεται η προσοχή από την απόδοση από τη μια γλώσσα στην άλλη στη εξ αρχής νοηματοδότηση στα ελληνικά (που είναι και ορθότερο).”

Δεν ξέρω αν έχω δίκιο, αλλά μ’ αρέσει να το συζητάω. Συγγνώμη κι εγώ για την παρέκβαση.​


----------



## Cadmian (May 3, 2011)

Το υπερφυλικός θεωρείται πλέον ξεπερασμένο (ειλικρινής απορία);


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2011)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το *διεμφυλικός* πρέπει να προστεθεί στον τίτλο κυρίως. Αλλά χρειάζεται μια μελέτη που να συγκεντρώσει τους διάφορους όρους που κυκλοφορούν για αυτά τα θέματα και να μας πει ποιους προτιμούν και χρησιμοποιούν οι άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενοι και ποιοι μπορούν να αποτελέσουν μέρος μιας ομάδας όρων που διέπονται από κάποια συνέπεια.


----------



## christinaneo (May 3, 2011)

Γειά σας κι απο εδώ. Palavra είναι χαρά μου!

Ο Dimitrios Papantoniou στο παραπάνω νήμα γράφει φανταστικά για το θέμα, εντυπωσιάστηκα. Δεν έχω καν τεράστια γλωσσολογική ένσταση στο ότι το transgender θα μπορούσε να μεταφράζεται "υπερφυλικός" αν μας βάλουν το πιστόλι στον κρόταφο. Προφανώς όμως το ότι "διαφυλικός" μπορεί να αποδοθεί ως intersex και μας περιορίζει τις επιλογές δεν το βρίσκω αρκετό λόγο για να αγνοήσουμε τη ρίζα trans- που εγώ την καταλαβαίνω να σημαίνει "διαμετρικά απέναντι" σε σχέση με ένα νοερό κέντρο, και είναι αντίθετη της ρίζας cis που θα πει "επί τα αυτά". Όπως τα στερεοϊσομερή στη χημεία (δεύτερη δέσμη, συγχωρήστε με)

Επίσης, παρόλο που είμαι τρανς γυναίκα και ασχολούμαι ακτιβιστικά με το θέμα όσο μπορώ, δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ τη λέξη υπερφυλικός, ούτε και θα τη χρησιμοποιούσα ως αυτοπροσδιορισμό μου (εκτός αν ένιωθα ότι έχω μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα "φύλου" από τους υπόλοιπους). Μήπως η λέξη είναι περισσότερο μια λύση στο πρόβλημα της ακριβούς απόδοσης αλλά όχι μια λύση στο πρόβλημα της σωστής εννοιολόγησης;

Nickel, θεωρώ ότι αυτό που πρέπει κυρίως να προστεθεί στον τίτλο είναι το "τρανς". Το διεμφυλικός και το διαφυλικός, ό,τι και αν μεταφράζουν, είναι τίγκα στην παθολογικοποίηση και ναι μεν χρησιμοποιούνται ως αυτοπροσδιορισμός τρανς (και ίντερσεξ;) ανθρώπων στην Ελλάδα αλλά δεν έχει παγιωθεί η χρήση τους ούτε έχει αποδειχθεί ότι δε φέρουν ψυχιατρική σφραγίδα. Για το τελευταίο, μάλλον το αντίθετο συμβαίνει, μιας και το πρώτο κείμενο που περιείχε τη λέξη "διεμφυλικός" είναι, απ'όσο ξέρω, η μετάφρασή μου του συγγράμματος "WPATH standards of care" για την ιατρική φροντίδα των τρανς ανθρώπων, εκδόσεις Ιατρικής Σχολής Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών. Και δε νιώθω καλά γι'αυτό, αλλά δεν υπήρχε κανείς τρόπος να πείσω τους ψυχιάτρους ότι είναι σωστότερη μετάφραση το "τρανς άντρας" και "τρανς γυναίκα" για το "transgender man" και "transgender woman", οπότε πάλι καλά που εκδόθηκε. Επίσης δεν κατάφερα να τους πείσω να διατηρήσουν το θηλυκό γένος του πρωτότυπου όταν αναφέρονταν στις επαγγελματίες ψυχικής υγείας (όπως στη φράση "the health professional and her decisions" που έγινε "ο επαγγελματίας ψυχικής υγείας και οι αποφάσεις του") Τί να γίνει!

Όσον αφορά στις ομάδες, αυτά που γνωρίζω είναι τα εξής:

Η ομάδα queertrans http://queertrans.espiv.net/ χρησιμοποιεί κατά κόρον το "τρανς" και αποφεύγει τις διεμφυλικότητες. Το ΣΥΔ (σωματείο υποστήριξης διεμφυλικών) απ'την άλλη τις επιδιώκει. Όπως και να το κάνουμε μια βαρύγδουπη και αρκούντως γραφειοκρατική και ξύλινη λέξη δίνει περισσότερο κύρος όταν θέλεις να σε πάρουν σοβαρά κυβερνητικά στελέχη, οπότε δεν τους δίνω άδικο.

Δε θα με τρόμαζε να φανώ ασυνεπής, προτιμώ να είμαι ευαίσθητη στον αυτοπροσδιορισμό πολιτικών υποκειμένων και να αλλάζω γνώμη όταν με πείθουν ότι κάνω λάθος. Όπως πολύς κόσμος άλλοτε αυτοπροσδιοριζόμουν ως τρανσέξουαλ και ως άτομο που πάσχει από "δυσφορία φύλου", μέχρι να συνειδητοποιήσω ότι έτσι με αποκαλούσαν ψυχίατροι που θεωρούν ότι έχω "βαριά διαταραχή της προσωπικότητας" (sic, από το DSM IV, το τρέχον ψυχιατρικό διαγνωστικό εγχειρίδιο). Ούτε δυσφορίες, ούτε ευφορίες. Ο όρος "τρανς" είναι βγαλμένος από τρανς άτομα, από ομάδες βάσης (έτσι δε λέμε τα grassroots organizations;) και δημιουργήθηκαν ακριβώς επειδή υπήρχε διαφωνία με την ψυχιατρική κοινότητα. Η οποία, παρεμπιπτόντως, στην επόμενη έκδοση του DSM (DSM V) εισάκουσε τις αντιρρήσεις της τρανς κοινότητας (της αμερικανικής τουλάχιστον) και παρουσιάζει διορθωτικές τάσεις.

Συνεπώς. Υπάρχουν τρανς άνθρωποι που επιμένουν να αυτοπροσδιορίζονται ως τρανσέξουαλ ή διεμφυλικοί ή "gender dysphorics", επειδή είναι ξεκάθαρη διάγνωση, και στην ευθυνόφοβη κοινωνία που ζούμε το βρίσκουν πιο εύκολο να αξιώνουν συμπόνοια από τους υπόλοιπους αν έχουν στην πλάτη τους τη σφραγίδα της ψυχιατρικής νόσου. Δεν τους/τις αδικώ καθόλου μα καθόλου. Μπορεί να αναγνωρίζουν ή όχι το προβληματικό και την παθολογικοποίηση του όρου.

Εκτός των άλλων, σε σχέση με το "τραβεστί" που ήταν ο μόνος γνωστός χαρακτηρισμός των τρανς γυναικών μέχρι πρότινος, το τρανσέξουαλ ήταν τεράστια βελτίωση, χωρίς αρνητικές συνυποδηλώσεις, πιο καθωσπρέπει, χωρίς υποχρεωτική πορνεία. Εγώ πάντως νιώθω ότι "κάηκε" και αυτός ο όρος. Εμπάσει περιπτώσει αυτά είναι ψιλά γράμματα, και "εσωτερικές διαμάχες" του τρανς κινήματος.

Επίσης η ΟΛΚΕ (ομοφυλοφιλική και λεσβιακή κοινότητα Ελλάδος), ένα θεσμικό όργανο των ελλήνων και ελληνίδων γκέι, λεσβιών, αμφί και τρανς, τείνει να χρησιμοποιεί το "διεμφυλικοί". Πλην όμως δεν έχει τρανς μέλη η ίδια, και η απόφασή της μοιάζει να βασίζεται στο ότι είναι ελληνική λέξη, και στο ότι προσπαθεί να σεβαστεί τον τίτλο του μόνου τρανς θεσμικού οργάνου, του ΣΥΔ. Η ΟΛΚΕ δεν είναι οργάνωση βάσης, αλλά θεσμικό όργανο, με το συντηρητισμό που αυτό συνεπάγεται, και παραδέχεται ότι δε μιλάει εκ μέρους των τρανς υποκειμένων.

Υπάρχουν και τρανς άνθρωποι που παίρνουν λιγότερο σοβαρά τον βιολογισμό και την ουσιοκρατία, τον υποχρεωτικό δυϊσμό των φύλων. Αυτοί συνήθως αυτοπροσδιορίζονται ως "τρανς" ή "transgender", μιας και είναι όρος-ομπρέλα, χωρίς ιατρικό ορισμό, που οι ψυχίατροι αρνούνται γιατί δεν ακούγεται αρκετά σαν επαγγελματική jargon. Δική μου εκτίμηση είναι ότι αυτή η χαλαρότητα στον αυτοπροσδιορισμό (αντί για "εγώ είμαι αληθινή τρανσέξουαλ και εσύ όχι") έχει να κάνει με κατανόηση του ότι τα φύλα δεν είναι δυο και ότι η αξία σου ως ανθρώπου δε θα έπρεπε να έχει να κάνει με το πόσο συμμορφωμένη είσαι με τις κυρίαρχες δοξασίες για τις έμφυλες ταυτότητες και ρόλους. Μπορεί και όχι.

Αντιπαραβάλλω αυτούς και αυτές με την πρώτη τρανς γυναίκα με την οποία μίλησα πριν δέκα χρόνια, εγώ γεμάτη χαρά που βρήκα κάποια που μοιράζεται τις ανησυχίες μου. Μου έβαλε αμέσως πάγο, μου είπε ότι εγώ δεν είμαι γυναίκα, ότι δεν είμαστε ίσα κι όμοια, γιατί εκείνη έχει κάνει τόσες θυσίες και τόσες επεμβάσεις (!) ενώ εγώ τίποτα. Εκείνη είναι μια Τρανσέξουαλ, εγώ είμαι ένα αγόρι (!) με διαστροφές (!). 

Αυτή τη νοοτροπία προσπαθώ να αποβάλλω. Το να σέβομαι τον αυτοπροσδιορισμό σου ως άντρα ή ως γυναίκα, είτε έχεις κάνεις αλλαγές στο σώμα σου είτε όχι, είναι σημαντικότερο από το να αυτο-περιχαρακωθώ στη γωνιά μου, με μια ιατρική Βούλα που να διακηρύσσει πόσο πιο καθωσπρέπει είμαι από τους υπόλοιπους. Όσο σέβομαι τον αυτοπροσδιορισμό μη-τρανς ανθρώπων που μου λένε ότι είναι άντρες ή γυναίκες και εγώ τους πιστεύω χωρίς να απαιτήσω αποδείξεις, εξίσου σέβομαι και τον αυτοπροσδιορισμό των τρανς ανθρώπων.

Τέλοσπάντων, αυτή είναι η δική μου απάντηση. Θα σεβαστώ τον αυτοπροσδιορισμό μιας τρανς γυναίκας που λέει για την εαυτή της ότι είναι τραβέλι ή τραβεστί ή Γνήσια Τρανσέξουαλ (για να ξεχωρίσει από τις ψεύτικες τρανσέξουαλ που δεν έχουν.. προσπαθήσει αρκετά) ή πούστης (έχω συναντήσει όλες αυτές τις απόψεις), αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι θα επιτρέψω στην εσωτερικευμένη τρανσφοβία που συνήθως βρίσκεται πίσω από αυτούς τους ορισμούς να ρίξουν ούτε εμένα, ούτε εκείνες στα μάτια μου.

Σεντόνι! Νομίζω χαώθηκα ελαφρώς, και δεν ξέρω και αν συνεισέφερα κάτι ουσιαστικό. Συγγνώμη, και μη διστάσετε να με διορθώσετε σε οτιδήποτε. 

Κάτι τελευταίο:
ένα πολύ πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο που μεταφράσαμε με την ομάδα queertrans ρίχνει ακόμα πιο ριζοσπαστικές ιδέες για το φύλο στο τραπέζι http://queertrans.espiv.net/forum/index.php?topic=383.0 

Χριστίνα


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2011)

Γεια σου, Χριστίνα. Καλωσήρθες και σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το μοίρασμα... του σεντονιού σου.

Μόλις γύρισα και τούτο 'δώ θέλει πάνω από ένα διάβασμα. Δώσε μας λίγο χρόνο· εγώ θα έχω κάποιες ερωτήσεις που θα έχουν να κάνουν με αυτό που λέμε «ρέτζιστερ», τις αποδόσεις ανάλογα με το επίπεδο του ύφους.


----------



## christinaneo (May 3, 2011)

Επίσης, πώς το ξέχασα!
Πήρα πρόσφατα μέρος σε μια έρευνα σαν αυτή που προτείνετε, Nickel! Δεν έχουν βγει τα αποτελέσματα, και είναι αμερικανική, αλλά έχει πολύ ζουμί. Για παράδειγμα ενθαρρύνει τις συμμετέχουσες να βαθμολογήσουν με διαβαθμίσεις το πόσο συμπαθούν ή αντιπαθούν όρους που αναφέρονται σε τρανς ανθρώπους. Ακόμα και το πολύ δύσκολο πρόβλημα του όρου "tranny" θα λυθεί, όταν αποκτήσουμε αρκετά στατιστικά στοιχεία. Εγώ πριν λίγο καιρό θα το μετέφραζα "τραβέλι" και του αναγνώριζα μόνο αρνητική συνιστώσα. Παραδόξως όμως, χρησιμοποιείται από τρανς ανθρώπους ως αυτοπροσδιορισμός, και μάλιστα με θετικό πρόσημο, σαν "τρανσάκι" (tranny κατά το hubby = συζυγούλης). Δε γνωρίζω αν για τον συγκεκριμένο όρο γίνεται προσπάθεια επανοικειοποίησης (χρησιμοποιούν τα τρανς άτομα τη λέξη "tranny" ως αυτοπροσδιορισμό, η λέξη χάνει την εξουσία της ως βρισιά), ή αν απλώς εξαπλώθηκε η θετική/θωπευτική σημασία. Η έρευνα θα μας πει.

Πάντως είναι φοβερά νωρίς για να μιλήσουμε για την ελληνική πραγματικότητα. Οι όροι είναι πολύ πρόσφατοι, η κοινότητα δεν είναι αρκετά δραστήρια (με έξτρα φίμωση των διαφορετικών φωνών στα ΜΜΕ), και δεν έχει ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο.

Ιδού το κάλεσμα για την έρευνα που ανέφερα:

"Ten years ago, we conducted a short survey of our community’s reactions to the use of descriptive terminology in the professional literature of gender identity issues. Basically, we were interested in reforming the literature so it could speak respectfully about transsexual and transgender persons. To do that, we wanted to find out which terms transsexual and transgender people liked, and which they didn't like. The results of our study were reported at the 2001 scientific symposium of the Harry Benjamin International Gender Dysphoria Association (HBIGDA), and had an immediate impact on the hundreds of medical and social scientists who were present.

A lot has changed since 2001, and we thought it would be interesting to re-open the survey, collect new data, compare the results 10 years later with the original results, and present our analysis at the 2011 scientific symposium of the World Professional Association for Transgender Health (formerly HBIGDA).........

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/8RGBH25 "


----------



## christinaneo (May 3, 2011)

nickel κανένα πρόβλημα, ευχαριστώ για το βήμα. Take your time.


----------



## christinaneo (May 5, 2011)

Μιας και το πρόσεξα! Nickel γράφεις "Παρενδυτικός είναι ο άντρας που φορά γυναικεία ρούχα ή η γυναίκα που φορά ανδρικά ρούχα για λόγους που έχουν σχέση με τη σεξουαλικότητά τους και δεν χρειάζεται να αναλύσουμε εδώ."

Η "παρενδυσία" είναι φοβερά άκυρος όρος στα ελληνικά, μπορείς να τον βρεις με μαθηματική ακρίβεια στο κεφάλαιο "σεξουαλικές διαστροφές" στα ελληνικά ψυχιατρικά εγχειρίδια, που έχουν μείνει στον 19ο αιώνα όπως φαίνεται, και έχει όλη την αρνητική χροιά που έχει η λέξη "τραβεστιλίκι" αλλά στο λιγότερο λαϊκό του. "Παρενδυτικός" (το "παρενδυτική" δεν το έχω συναντήσει ποτέ) είναι ένας "διεστραμμένος", "προβληματικός" άντρας για τον οποίο εκφράζουμε αρνητική ηθική και ιατρική άποψη επειδή φοράει γυναικεία ρούχα.

Στην ελληνική "σκηνή" (και μ'αυτό εννοώ τα κατά γενική ομολογία straight chat rooms και σελίδες γνωριμιών) χρησιμοποιείται στη συντριπτική πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων το crossdresser, ή CD ή "cross" ("είμαι cross! - έλα ρε, καλή φάση!") το οποίο ως ξένη λέξη έχει νοηματοδοτηθεί εξαρχής ως κάτι θετικό, ένα kink αντί "μια διαστροφή". Με τον ίδιο τρόπο που το "γκέι" είναι πιο θετικό/φιλικό από το "ομοφυλόφιλος". Δείχνει, δε, ότι ξέρεις για τί πράγμα μιλάει ο άλλος, και οτι δεν πλάθεις τέρατα με το μυαλό σου.

Ξεκίνησα όμως να γράφω επειδή διαφωνώ ότι το crossdressing έχει να κάνει με σεξουαλικούς λόγους. Μπορεί να έχει να κάνει, μπορεί και όχι. Θεωρώ πιο σωστό να περιγράφουμε το crossdressing ως μια παρατηρούμενη συμπεριφορά, χωρίς να κάνουμε ηθικές εκτιμήσεις για τα αίτια. Crossdressing δεν είναι να ντύνεσαι με ρούχα του "αντίθετου φύλου" για σεξουαλικούς λόγους, είναι να ντύνεσαι με ρούχα "του αντίθετου φύλου", τελεία. 

Επίσης, το τί είναι το "αντίθετο φύλο" έχει να κάνει με το βαθμό στον οποίο πιστεύει κανείς/καμία στον έμφυλο δυϊσμό και πόσο του/της αρέσει να βλέπει εαυτήν και αλλήλους υπό το πρίσμα του. 

Για παράδειγμα: Με γυναικεία ρούχα/εσώρουχα ντύνονται άνθρωποι που αυτοπροσδιορίζονται ως μη-τρανς (cisgender) στρέιτ άντρες, επειδή τους καβλώνει το ταμπού, ή η αίσθηση του υφάσματος, ή επειδή τους χαλαρώνει η μερική κατάλυση των ετεροκανονιστικών καταπιεστικών προτύπων που λένε "ο άντρας είναι *έτσι* και πρέπει να το αποδεικνύει κάθε δευτερόλεπτο, αλλιώς οφείλει να έχει άγχος για το φύλο και τη σεξουαλικότητά του". Αντίστοιχα και άνθρωποι που αυτοπροσδιορίζονται ως μη-τρανς στρέιτ γυναίκες, ή γκέι άντρες ή λεσβίες γυναίκες, εμπάσει περιπτώσει, άνθρωποι των οποίων η έμφυλη ταυτότητα δεν εξαρτάται από τα ρούχα και δεν καταργείται, στο μυαλό τους, από ρούχα που θεωρούνται ασύμβατα με το σώμα/φύλο τους. Νομίζω μπορούμε να το πούμε με ασφάλεια "cross-dressing" όλο αυτό.

Με ρούχα που "δεν επιτρέπονται στο φύλο τους" ντύνονται επίσης drag queens και drag kings, με σκοπό τη διασκέδαση, υποσκάπτοντας και σατιρίζοντας τα αντρικά και γυναικεία στερεότυπα, τα σχετικά με την εμφάνιση και τη συμπεριφορά των "δυο" φύλων. Επίσης μπορούμε να το πούμε cross-dressing.

Αν δω όμως έναν άνθρωπο στο δρόμο, που η κατατομή του προσώπου ή/και του σώματός του ή/και οι τρόποι του (mannerisms) με κάνουν να σκέφτομαι "θήλυ", ο οποίος άνθρωπος φοράει αντρικό τζιν, πουκάμισο και σακάκι; Το μάτι μου ασυναίσθητα ελέγχει κατευθείαν για στήθος και φούσκωμα στο παντελόνι. Δε βλέπω στήθος, βλέπω φούσκωμα στο παντελόνι. 

Μπορεί να γνωρίζω ή όχι ότι μέσα απ'τα ρούχα έχει δέσει σφιχτά το στήθος, και "οπλοφορεί" (αγγλιστί: "is packing (heat)" ήγουν έχει παραγεμισμένο το βρακί στον καβάλο με κάλτσα ή dildo). Θα μιλήσω για cross-dresser? Ίσως, αν είναι σε ένα αποκριάτικο πάρτι ή σε ένα cosplay party (ιαπωνικός όρος, σύντμηση του "costume play") και έχω ενδείξεις ότι αυτοπροσδιορίζεται ως κορίτσι που μεταμφιέστηκε σε αγόρι. 

Όμως αν είναι ένα τρανς αγόρι, αυτό είναι το φύλο του, η καθημερινότητά του, ο τρόπος να κοινωνικοποιείται; Είναι, αυστηρά μιλώντας, cross-dressing; Όχι, γιατί τότε κάνω μια κρίση για αυτόν τον άνθρωπο, τον ετεροκαθορίζω, τον κατατάσσω ως "γυναίκα", κάτι στο οποίο δε συμφωνεί και του κολλάω και μια δική μου γνώμη-ταμπέλα από πάνω. Πιθανόν να μη συμμερίζεται καν τη γνώμη μου για τα φύλα, και να θεωρεί τον όρο crossdressing άσχετο και χωρίς νόημα για τον ίδιο, η αντίθετα να νιώθει ότι τον μειώνει να υποβιβάζουν τον τρόπο που εκφράζει κοινωνικά το φύλο του στο επίπεδο της "μεταμφίεσης" και της μη-σοβαρότητας. 

Και αν τελικά το ονομάσω cross-dressing, δεν είναι πολύ καλύτερα αν έχω ήδη ξεκαθαρίσει ότι το cross-dressing δεν έχει να κάνει με σεξουαλικές προτιμήσεις, διαστροφές, kinks, ψυχιατρικές παθήσεις, αλλά είναι απλά η δική μου γνώμη, ως μεταφράστρια ή συγγραφέας, για μια συμπεριφορά που παρατηρώ;

Αυτές είναι οι σκέψεις μου. Περιμένω με ενδιαφέρον τη συνέχεια!


----------



## Lexoplast (May 5, 2011)

christinaneo said:


> [...] διαφωνώ ότι το crossdressing έχει να κάνει με σεξουαλικούς λόγους. Μπορεί να έχει να κάνει, μπορεί και όχι. Crossdressing δεν είναι να ντύνεσαι με ρούχα του "αντίθετου φύλου" για σεξουαλικούς λόγους, είναι να ντύνεσαι με ρούχα "του αντίθετου φύλου", τελεία.


Συμφωνώ. Μπορεί κι ένας straight άντρας να ντύνεται με γυναικεία ρούχα (ενίοτε ή και κάθε μέρα, δεν παίζει ρόλο).



christinaneo said:


> Όμως αν είναι ένα τρανς αγόρι, αυτό είναι το φύλο του, η καθημερινότητά του, ο τρόπος να κοινωνικοποιείται; Είναι, αυστηρά μιλώντας, cross-dressing; Όχι, γιατί τότε κάνω μια κρίση για αυτόν τον άνθρωπο, τον ετεροκαθορίζω, τον κατατάσσω ως "γυναίκα", κάτι στο οποίο δε συμφωνεί [...]


Αυτό που ελληνικά λέμε «φύλο» έχει δύο πτυχές. Το sex, δηλαδή το φύλο όσον αφορά την ανατομία του και δη των γεννητικών οργάνων, και το gender, δηλαδή αν το άτομο αισθάνεται άνδρας ή γυναίκα. Και αυτά τα δύο σε κάποια άτομα δεν συμβαδίζουν.

Καταλαβαίνω τη λογική σου όταν λες ότι αφού το άτομο Χ αισθάνεται γυναίκα και φοράει γυναικεία ρούχα, γιατί να το αποκαλούμε cross-dresser. H απάντηση είναι ότι το «cross» αφορά το sex, όχι το gender. Φοράει ρούχα αντίθετα με το σωματικό του φύλο. Σκέψου πόσο μεγάλη θα ήταν η σύγχυση αν το cross αφορούσε το gender. Τότε, το άτομο Χ (που έχει σώμα άνδρα και αισθάνεται γυναίκα) δεν θα ήταν cross-dresser όταν φοράει γυναικεία ρούχα, θα ήταν όμως κάθε φορά που φοράει ανδρικά ρούχα, δηλαδή από το προνήπιο!

Κατά τη γνώμη μου το κλειδί δεν είναι να περιορίσουμε τη χρήση της λέξης, ούτε να βρούμε άλλες λέξεις επειδή αυτήν την πρόλαβαν κάποιοι ψυχίατροι. Είναι να την απενοχοποιήσουμε. Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ότι δεν (υπο)δηλώνει κάτι αφύσικο. Αν αύριο βγει ένας ψυχίατρος και πει ότι οι αριστερόχειρες έχουν περιορισμένη νοημοσύνη και δολοφονικές τάσεις, θα πρέπει εγώ όταν βλέπω έναν αριστερόχειρα να τον λέω κάπως αλλιώς;


----------



## christinaneo (May 5, 2011)

Lexoplast επειδή όπως πολύ σωστά παρέθεσες υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στο sex και στο gender, και το gender είναι πολύ πιο χαρακτηριστικό για την προσωπικότητα ενός ανθρώπου από ό,τι το φύλο στο οποίο τον/την κατέταξαν στη γέννηση, η δική μου λύση είναι να σέβομαι τον αυτοπροσδιορισμό του ανθρώπου και όχι την υποκειμενική μου "ανάγνωση" της εξωτερικής του εμφάνισης.

Το παράδειγμα που φέρνεις, για το άτομο Χ που έχει σώμα άνδρα και αισθάνεται γυναίκα είναι ένα στάδιο το οποίο πέρασα στη ζωή μου, ως τρανς γυναίκα που είμαι. Όταν γεννήθηκα με κατέταξαν ως άρρεν, μεγαλώνοντας ένιωσα ότι το φύλο μου δεν είναι άρρεν, και η πρώτη (και μόνη) παρέμβαση που μπορούσα να κάνω για πολύ καιρό ήταν να κυκλοφορώ με γυναικεία ρούχα. Αυτό που θεωρείς μπέρδεμα, για μένα ήταν η δική μου αλήθεια, και καθόλου δε θα εκτιμούσα τότε να μου πεις ότι είμαι cross-dresser, απ'τη στιγμή που τα γυναικεία ρούχα για μένα ήταν συνέχεια του gender μου, και για το "αντρικό σώμα" μου δεν ευθυνόμουν. Αν το cross έχει σχέση με το sex και όχι το gender, τότε πώς κρίνεις ποιό είναι το sex ενός ανθρώπου; Οι intersex άνθρωποι είναι άρρενες ή θήλεις; Τα αγόρια με σύνδρομο kleinefelter και τα κορίτσια με σύνδρομο Turner; Τα κορίτσια που γεννιούνται με ΧΥ χρωμοσώματα αλλά το σώμα τους δεν αναγνωρίζει την τεστοστερόνη των εσωτερικών τους όρχεων, και συνεπώς μεγαλώνουν με πολύ τυπικό γυναικείο gender και γυναικείο sex, εκτός αν ανακαλύψουν σε τυχαίο έλεγχο ότι δεν έχουν μήτρα και ωοθήκες (complete androgen insensitivity); Ένα τρανς άτομο που δε "φαίνεται" το φύλο που το κατέταξαν στη γέννηση; Ένα μη τρανς άτομο που μοιάζει ανδρόγυνο ούτως ή άλλως; Πώς θα τα ορίσεις ως cross, αφού η εμφάνιση δε σε βοηθάει; 

Τα φύλα (sexes) δεν είναι μόνο δυο, και πολλοί πιστεύουν ότι είναι χρήσιμη μεν, αλλά υπεραπλουστευτική γενίκευση εκ μέρους των γιατρών και των στατιστικολόγων να μην το αναγνωρίζουν. Στην ιατρική που σπούδασα, όλοι οι καθηγητές και οι καθηγήτριες θεωρούσαν ότι αν ένας άνθρωπος έχει όρχεις είναι άντρας και στρέιτ, ενώ αν έχει ωοθήκες είναι γυναίκα και στρέιτ. Η πολυμορφία την οποία προσπαθούμε να συμπεριλάβουμε σ'αυτό το νήμα μπαίνει απ'το ένα τους αυτί και βγαίνει απ'το άλλο.

Το τί θεωρείται αντρικό σώμα και τί όχι, χωράει πολλή συζήτηση, και όντως γίνεται πολλή συζήτηση σε φεμινιστικούς και τρανσφεμινιστικούς κύκλους. Για μένα (και για πολλούς φεμινισμούς του Τρίτου Κύματος) το σώμα μου είναι γυναικείο επειδή ανήκει σε γυναίκα, και ήταν για μένα γυναικείο ακόμα και όταν είχα πέος. Όταν μια γυναίκα έχει το τάδε ή το δείνα χαρακτηριστικό (π.χ. γαμψή μύτη) αυτό θα έπρεπε να επεκτείνει το σύνολο των χαρακτηριστικών που μπορούν να θεωρούνται γυναικεία και όχι να γίνεται αιτία σεξιστικών χαρακτηρισμών (π.χ. 39 νούμερο παπούτσι είναι τρομακτικό για κινέζες γυναίκες, θα ήταν όμως τεράστιος κόπος να πείσουμε τις Δυτικές γυναίκες ότι έχουν "αντρικές πατούσες"). Για μένα και ένα πέος είναι γυναικείο χαρακτηριστικό, όπως και ένα μουνί αντρικό χαρακτηριστικό ανάλογα σε ποιόν/ποιάν ανήκουν. Ή αλλιώς, δε μου είναι περίεργες οι φράσεις "είμαι άντρας με μουνί" και "είμαι γυναίκα με πούτσο". Δεν είναι η νόρμα, αλλά δεν είναι και φοβερός κόπος για μένα να δεχτώ διαφορετικούς τρόπους να βλέπει κανείς το σώμα και το φύλο του.

Καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν είναι δημοφιλής άποψη, αλλά απ'τη στιγμή που δε δέχομαι ότι οι αρρενωπότητες και οι θηλυκότητες είναι θέσφατα και κωδικοποιημένες στα γονίδιά μας συμπεριφορές, αλλά κοινωνικοί ρόλοι τους οποίους ασπαζόμαστε, δε μπορώ παρά να οδηγηθώ σ'αυτό το συμπέρασμα: το φύλο ως sex, ως σώμα, είναι λιγότερο σημαντικό από το gender, επειδή το sex είναι ένα σωματικό χαρακτηριστικό για το οποίο δεν ευθύνεσαι, και δε θα έπρεπε να υφίστασαι ρατσισμό γι'αυτό, ακριβώς το ίδιο με την αριστεροχειρία, την οποία θα ξαναπιάσω παρακάτω.

Γιατί θεωρώ οτι οι έμφυλοι ρόλοι δεν είναι ισχυρά κωδικοποιημένοι στα γονίδια αλλά κατασκευασμένοι κοινωνικά; Γιατί οι άντρες στην Αναγέννηση ήταν υποχρεωμένοι να φοράνε πούδρα και περούκες, το γαλάζιο ήταν ως το 1930 το χρώμα των κοριτσιών (επειδή για τους καθολικούς συμβόλιζε την Παναγία) και το ροζ ήταν το χρώμα των αγοριών, επειδή θεωρείτο απόχρωση του κάργα αρρενωπού (για κάποιον αυθαίρετο λόγο) κόκκινου. Η αρρενωπότητα και η θηλυκότητα του τότε δεν είναι η αρρενωπότητα και η θηλυκότητα του σήμερα, και πολλοί άνθρωποι νιώθουν άβολα στα περιορισμένα κουτάκια ακόμα και του σημερινού, ανεκτικότερου, έμφυλου δυϊσμού. Η έμφυλη ταυτότητα, αυτό που νιώθουμε για τους εαυτούς και τις εαυτές μας μοιάζει (λένε οι έρευνες) να είναι αρκετά αμετάβλητο χαρακτηριστικό της προσωπικότητας, με έδρα τον εγκέφαλο (και όχι τα γεννητικά όργανα φυσικά). Οι έμφυλοι ρόλοι απ'την άλλη μοιάζει να είναι κοινωνικές κατασκευές που άγονται και φέρονται ανάλογα με την εποχή και τη γεωγραφική περιοχή.

Μιας και το ανέφερες πάντως, ναι, εγώ θεωρώ ότι με ανάγκαζαν να κάνω cross-dressing από το προνήπιο. Το πώς θα το αποτυπωνες αυτό σε ένα κείμενο που μιλάει για μένα, τη Χριστίνα, έχει να κάνει με το πόσο σεβαστικός θέλεις και σου επιτρέπει η γλώσσα να είσαι. Όροι όπως τραβέλι, τραβεστί, cross-dresser, άντρας που το παίζει γυναίκα, άντρας που μεταμορφώθηκε σε γυναίκα, άντρας που υποκρίνεται την γυναίκα, κλπ δεν αντικατοπτρίζουν τη δική μου εμπειρία, αλλά την εμπειρία ανθρώπων που βλέπουν με άλλο πρίσμα τον κόσμο, και δικαίωμά τους. Αλλά μιλάμε για registers, που λέει και ο Nickel, οπότε έχουμε φτάσει να συζητάμε λεπτές αποχρώσεις νοημάτων, και δε νομίζω ότι συζητάμε ακόμα για τόσο χοντροκομμένα στερεότυπα.

Συμφωνώ να μην περιορίζουμε τη χρήση λέξεων, εφόσον δε βλάπτουν κανέναν και επιδέχονται επανοικειοποίησης. Το "βαριά ψυχοπαθητική διαταραχή" που γράφουν ακόμα έλληνες ψυχίατροι ως... διάγνωση(!) για γκέι άντρες, εν έτει 2011, και ενώ η ομοφυλοφιλία έχει σταματήσει να θεωρείται αρρώστια από όλους τους σοβαρούς φορείς και οργανώσεις παγκοσμίως, δεν είναι επανοικειοποιήσιμο. Ούτε το "τραβέλι", ούτε το "πούστης" έχουν ή θα αποκτήσουν ποτέ εντελώς θετική ή έστω ουδέτερη σημασία παρά τις γενναίες προσπάθειες επανοικειοποίησης. Ούτε το "παρενδυσία" μπορεί να αποβάλλει την τουλάχιστον 50 ετών χρήση του για να υποδηλώσει ψυχιατρική νόσο, διαστροφή και εγκληματικότητα. Δεν υπάρχει και κοινότητα ανθρώπων που να τη χρησιμοποιεί ως αυτοπροσδιορισμό, και οι ψυχίατροι που είναι οι μόνοι που τη χρησιμοποιούν επειδή ακόμα υπάρχει στα εγχειρίδια, δεν ενδιαφέρονται και δεν είναι δουλειά τους να βοηθήσουν στην επανοικειοποίησή της. 

Επανοικειοποιήσιμοι δεν είναι ούτε και οι παλιότεροι μειωτικοί όροι για τους αριστερόχειρες, που έχουν πέσει σε αχρηστία επειδή ακριβώς ήταν ρατσιστικής έμπνευσης και συνεπώς δεν είχαν χώρο να υπάρξουν όταν άλλαξε το schema μας για την αριστεροχειρία.

Το υποθετικό σου παράδειγμα για τους αριστερόχειρες, που νιώθω ότι βοηθάει πολύ τη συζήτηση, μπορεί να γίνει πολύ πιο απτό: Οι γιατροί, οι μάγοι και η λαϊκή σοφία, παλιότερα, *όντως* θεωρούσαν την αριστεροχειρία το ίδιο σημαντικό πρόβλημα όσο θεωρείται σήμερα το να μη συμβιβάζεται η έμφυλη έκφρασή σου με το κοινωνικώς αναμενόμενο. 

Αν ζούσες λοιπόν σε εκείνη την κοινωνία, όλα αυτά δε θα σήμαιναν για σένα οτι θα είχες υποχρέωση να λες κάπως αλλιώς έναν αριστερόχειρα όταν τον έβλεπες. Όχι. Αλλά απ'την άλλη αν ήθελες να τον μειώσεις, θα είχες πλήθος επιλογών, και η κοινωνική πίεση θα σε έπειθε ότι οι μειωτικοί όροι είναι ασφαλείς και δικαιούσαι να τους χρησιμοποιείς.

Σήμερα έχουμε ένα πλήθος επιλογών αν θέλουμε να μειώσουμε ένα τρανς άτομο ή ούτε καν ένα τρανς άτομο, αλλά ένα μη-τρανς άτομο του οποίου ο έμφυλος ρόλος μας κάνει να νιώθουμε άβολα. Ένας άντρας που παίρνει το επώνυμο της συζύγου του "δεν είναι άντρας", "είναι γιαλαντζί", "τον σέρνει απ'τ'αρχίδια", κλπ, για κάποιους στη σημερινή Ελλάδα. Μια γυναίκα που έχει πολλούς γκόμενους είναι τσούλα, πουτάνα, και λοιπά ευχάριστα, ενώ ένας άντρας που έχει πολλές γκόμενες είναι play-boy. Η εντύπωσή μου είναι ότι η γλώσσα γράφεται από τους ισχυρούς.

Ως μειωτικούς όρους για αριστερόχειρες σκεφτόμουν το "ζερβοχέρης" (ζερβός, ζαβός, γνωρίζω ότι υπάρχει σύνδεση) και το "sinister" ως κακός και περίεργος, αλλά μια γρήγορη ματιά στη Βικιπαίδεια (λήμμα: Αριστεροχειρία ) έβγαλε θησαυρό, που υποστηρίζει το επιχείρημά μου. Μικρό απόσπασμα:

"Υπάρχουν αρκετοί λαϊκοί όροι που χρησιμοποιούνται για να υποδηλώσουν ένα αριστερόχειρα, όπως «ζερβοχέρης /-έρα / -έρικο», «ζερβός» (και «ζερβής»), κ.ά.. ("southpaw" στα αμερικανικά αγγλικά). Μερικοί από αυτούς είναι απλώς ουδέτερες λέξεις της καθομιλουμένης, αλλά οι περισσότεροι είναι μειωτικοί ή και προσβλητικοί, είτε ως συνδηλώσεις, είτε ετυμολογικά. Π.χ. η παραπάνω λέξη ζερβός ετυμολογείται από το «ζαρβός» και αυτό από το «ζαβός» = στρεβλός, λοξός, ανάποδος, ανάπηρος, ιδιότροπος. Σε πιο λόγια γλώσσα, τα πράγματα δεν διαφέρουν: οι λόγιες αγγλικές λέξεις sinistral και sinistrality, συνώνυμες των «αριστερόχειρας» (left-handed) και «αριστεροχειρία» (left-handedness), προέρχονται από τη λατινική sinestra = αριστερός, από την οποία ετυμολογείται και η αγγλική λέξη sinister = δυσοίωνος, μοχθηρός, απαίσιος, απειλητικός. Στην εραλδική, sinister = αριστερός και bar sinister = ένδειξη νόθου καταγωγής επί ασπίδων, εμβλημάτων κλπ.

Η χειραψία με το αριστερό χέρι είναι σημείο ελλείψεως σεβασμού. Στην εβραϊκή γλώσσα και σε άλλες αρχαίες σημιτικές και μεσοποτάμιες γλώσσες, ο όρος «χέρι» ήταν σύμβολο ισχύος. Το αριστερό χέρι συμβόλιζε τη δύναμη ταπεινώσεως της κοινωνίας και υποδήλωνε μεταφορικά την κακοτυχία, το φυσικό κακό ή τη θεϊκή τιμωρία. Αυτή η μεταφορική χρήση επεβίωσε της αρχαιότητας και ενσωματώθηκε στον Χριστιανισμό, από τους πρώτους Δυτικούς θεολόγους όπως τον Αμβρόσιο μέχρι νεότερους Προτεστάντες θεολόγους όπως τον Καρλ Μπαρθ για την απόδοση του φυσικού κακού στον Θεό, στην ερμηνεία της παντοδυναμίας του. Το σημείο του Σταυρού γίνεται από τους Χριστιανούς με το δεξί χέρι, ενώ οι αναφορές στην Ιερά Παράδοση είναι για την «παντοδύναμον Δεξιάν» του Κυρίου.
​"

(Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που δεν ξεκινάω συζητήσεις για το φύλο σε fora. Είμαι υπερβολικά φλύαρη, και βρίσκομαι αντιμέτωπη με υπερβολικά πολλές παραδοχές που είναι "κοινός τόπος" για πολύ κόσμο, αλλά πρέπει έστω και στα γρήγορα να ανασκευάσω, για να αρχίσουν να βγάζουν νόημα όσα λέω. Πείτε μου να σταματήσω όταν κουραστείτε).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2011)

Καλημέρα,
Η επιθυμία σου πραγματοποιήθηκε. :) (Ήταν από τις εύκολες). Επίσης, αν θέλεις αναδρομικά να διορθώσεις ή να αλλάξεις κάτι (πχ παραπομπές που έχουν μείνει στο κείμενο σου), απλώς επικοινώνησε με PM με κάποιον από τη διαχειριστική ομάδα --ή γράψε το κάπου, θα το δούμε, θα το φροντίσουμε και θα εξαφανίσουμε τα ίχνη.

Μη σε απασχολεί πόση έκταση κειμένου χρειάζεσαι για να διατυπώσεις αυτά που θέλεις (δεν πληρώνουμε χαρτιά, μελάνια,πιεστήρια κλπ).

Αν θέλεις, ρίξε επίσης μια ματιά εδώ για τα χρώματα που χρησιμοποιούμε στο φόρουμ όταν θέλουμε να δώσουμε μία επιπλέον διάσταση στο κείμενο μας.


----------



## christinaneo (May 5, 2011)

drSiebenMal είσαι υπέροχος, ευχαριστώ πολύ :)


----------



## Lexoplast (May 5, 2011)

christinaneo said:


> υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στο sex και στο gender, και το gender είναι πολύ πιο χαρακτηριστικό για την προσωπικότητα ενός ανθρώπου από ό,τι το φύλο στο οποίο τον/την κατέταξαν στη γέννηση


Συμφωνώ ότι το gender είναι πιο σημαντικό και πιο ουσιαστικό για την έκφραση του φύλου του κάθε ατόμου. To cross-dresser όμως (επιμένω) λέγεται σε σχέση με το ανατομικό φύλο, όχι γιατί το sex είναι σημαντικότερο, αλλά γιατί έτσι είναι αυτή η κακομοίρα η λέξη. Όμως ταυτόχρονα, όταν πω κάποιον ή κάποια cross-dresser, δεν θα το πω με την έννοια ότι κάνει κάτι αφύσικο, ανώμαλο ή λάθος. Ούτε θα το πω για να περιφρονήσω το gender του, ούτε για να κρίνω ή να κατακρίνω κάποιον. Για μένα αυτή η λέξη είναι μια εντελώς άοσμη, άγευστη και 100% αντικειμενική διαπίστωση ότι το ανατομικό φύλο δεν είναι το ίδιο με το φύλο των ρούχων, χωρίς να το αποδοκιμάζω, να το κρίνω ή να αναφέρομαι στο gender του. Είναι τόσο ουδέτερο όσο να πω ότι κάποιος έχει ύψος 207cm. Δεν κρίνω αν είναι ωραίο, άσχημο, φυσικό, αφύσικο κλπ. Απλά λέω ότι φοράει τα τάδε ρούχα ενώ ανατομικά είναι του άλλου φύλου. Καμία σχέση με εξ ορισμού υποτιμητικούς χαρακτηρισμούς όπως πούστης, τραβέλι και λοιπά παρόμοια.

Επιπλέον δέχομαι ότι τα δύο φύλα είναι τα δύο άκρα και ενδιαμέσως υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που δεν είναι «ή το ένα ή το άλλο». Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, ας μην το χρησιμοποιούμε το cross-dresser. Στις άλλες όμως ας το χρησιμοποιούμε, απλά ως διαπίστωση και όχι ως προσβλητικό ή επικριτικό χαρακτηρισμό.


----------



## christinaneo (May 5, 2011)

^-^ Με κάλυψες με πολύ κομψό τρόπο, Lexoplast :)
Και για μένα είναι irrelevant η έννοια του "cross-dressing", γιατί ο διαχωρισμός των ρούχων σε αντρικά και γυναικεία είναι κατασκευασμένος εξ'αρχής, και συνεπώς διαβλητός. Φουστανέλες, τόγκες, πουδραρισμένες περούκες και κιλτ, αυτό έχω μόνο να πω. 

Οπότε τί είναι το "φύλο των ρούχων" εκτός από μια κοινωνική σύμβαση; Και, αλήθεια, τί είναι το φύλο των ανθρώπων; Είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να ξέρεις ποιό είναι το αρχικό ή το τρέχον ανατομικό φύλο όλων των ανθρώπων χωρίς να κοιτάξεις ανάμεσα στα πόδια τους ή (αν ούτε αυτό δίνει πληροφορίες) χωρίς να ρωτήσεις. Η προηγούμενη γυναικολόγος μου δεν είχε ιδέα. Αφού, μετά την τρίτη επίσκεψη, της εκμυστηρεύτηκα ότι είμαι τρανς γυναίκα απέκτησε ιδέα, και άρχισε να με θεωρεί άνδρα που "παρενδύεται" και "φοράει γυναικεία ρούχα". Μέχρι εκεί μπορούσε να καταλάβει. Ζήτωσαν οι αντικειμενικές διαπιστώσεις!

Τέλοσπάντων. Αν κάποιον άνθρωπο τον/την θεωρώ ντε και σώνει τόσο χαρακτηριστικό δείγμα ενός φύλου, και φοράει τόσο χαρακτηριστικά ρούχα ενός άλλου φύλου, υποθέτω θα μπορούσα να τον/την χαρακτηρίσω ως crossdresser ερήμην του/της. Υποθέτω ότι το cross-dressing και το cross-living εκτός από αυτοπροσδιορισμοί είναι και ταμπέλες που σου φοράνε άλλοι με το ζόρι. 

Οπωσδήποτε θα προτιμούσα να ρωτήσω. Και οπωσδήποτε δε θα τον/την έλεγα "παρενδυτικό-παρενδυτική" εκτός αν μετέφραζα μειωτική και ξύλινη ιατρική διατύπωση, που ταιριάζει στον χαρακτήρα κάποιου παλαιών αρχών στρατιωτικού γιατρού.


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2011)

Από το σημερινό ηλεδελτίο του Μάικλ Κουίνιον:

Did you know
... that the chances are very high that you're *cisgendered*? It's a
newish term for the default state of the world's population, those
whose sense of gender identity matches their sex at birth. It was
created to avoid the clunky "non-transgendered" and the pejorative
"normal". "Cis-" is from Latin "cis", on this side of something, ,
as opposed to "trans-", on the opposite side, which is from Latin
"trans", across..​
Επειδή τα λατινικά μου έχουν μείνει στον καιρό των Άλπεων, ξέρω το _transalpine_ = υπεράλπειος (δηλαδή «πέραν των Άλπεων») και το περιφραστικό για το _cisalpine_ = εντεύθεν των Άλπεων. Αυτά τα λέγαμε για τη Γαλατία.

Οπότε ιδού το *υπερφυλικός* ξανά στο τραπέζι για το _transgender_. Και το _cisgender_; Το «εντεύθεν φύλο»; Το αποδώ και το αποκεί φύλο;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2011)

Πάντως στη χημεία το cis-/trans- κατά κανόνα μένει έτσι (αμετάγραπτο) και το λένε _σισ-/τρανσ-_. Αλλά εκεί το αλλάξανε, λέει, με το Ζ-/Ε-...
Τελοσπάντων, έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί και η απόδοση _ομόπλευρος / ετερόπλευρος_ ( ή _ομο-/έτερο-_, που δίνει *ακριβώς την αντίθετη* αντιστοίχιση από την επιδιωκόμενη).


----------



## Earion (Sep 20, 2011)

*Διαβατήριο στο οποίο θα αναγράφεται τρίτο φύλο*

Από την Καθημερινή (16.9.2011)

ΣΙΔΝΕΪ. Τη δυνατότητα του… Χ θα έχουν από εδώ και πέρα οι Αυστραλοί υπήκοοι που επιθυμούν να αποκτήσουν διαβατήριο. Στο σχετικό ερώτημα για το φύλο, μετά από κυβερνητική απόφαση, θα μπορούν να απαντούν Άνδρας, Γυναίκα ή Χ (ακαθόριστο)…

Τη νέα δυνατότητα ανακοίνωσε χθες η αυστραλιανή κυβέρνηση, που με τον τρόπο αυτό υποστηρίζει ότι θα περιορίσει τις διακρίσεις εις βάρος των ερμαφρόδιτων που δεν μπορούν να προσδιοριστούν ούτε ως άνδρες ούτε ως γυναίκες. Αντιθέτως, τα *διεμφυλικά *άτομα (τρανσέξουαλ) δεν είναι δυνατόν να κάνουν χρήση του Χ. Θα μπορούν να δηλώνουν «άνδρας» ή «γυναίκα» κατά το δοκούν εφόσον η επιλογή τους συνοδεύεται και από το σχετικό ιατρικό πιστοποιητικό. Μέχρι πρόσφατα η μοναδική επιλογή που μπορούσε να κάνει κανείς, όσον αφορά στη δήλωση του φύλου, ήταν «άνδρας ή γυναίκα» και μόνον όσοι είχαν υποβληθεί σε εγχείρηση αλλαγής φύλου μπορούσαν να αλλάξουν και τη σχετική καταχώριση στο διαβατήριό τους. Οι ΗΠΑ κατήργησαν τον όρο περί εγχειρήσεως πριν από ένα χρόνο.

Κάθε χώρα που συμμορφώνεται με τους όρους που επιβάλλει ο Διεθνής Οργανισμός Πολιτικής Αεροπορίας (ICAO) και εκδίδει διαβατήρια τα οποία μπορούν να διαβαστούν και από ηλεκτρονικό αναγνώστη, έχει τη δυνατότητα να παράσχει στους πολίτες της και την εναλλακτική απάντηση Χ για το φύλο. Η Αυστραλή γερουσιαστής Λουίζ Πρατ --η σύντροφος της οποίας γεννήθηκε γυναίκα, αλλά σήμερα αυτοπροσδιορίζεται ως άνδρας-- τόνισε ότι η νέα ρύθμιση θα βοηθήσει πολλούς ταξιδιώτες που υποβάλλονται σε δεκάδες ερωτήσεις ή και κράτηση στα αεροδρόμια, επειδή η εξωτερική τους εμφάνιση δεν συνάδει με το φύλο που αναφέρεται στο διαβατήριο.​
Πέρα από την κοινωνική της σημασία η είδηση (αναμετάδοση από το A.P.) έχει και τη γλωσσική. Επισημαίνω την εμφάνιση του όρου διεμφυλικός σε αθηναϊκή εφημερίδα. Άλλα διαδικτυακά ευρήματα εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2011)

Earion said:


> Η Αυστραλή γερουσιαστής Λουίζ Πρατ --η σύντροφος της οποίας γεννήθηκε γυναίκα, αλλά σήμερα αυτοπροσδιορίζεται ως άνδρας-- τόνισε ότι η νέα ρύθμιση θα βοηθήσει πολλούς ταξιδιώτες που υποβάλλονται σε δεκάδες ερωτήσεις ή και κράτηση στα αεροδρόμια, επειδή η εξωτερική τους εμφάνιση δεν συνάδει με το φύλο που αναφέρεται στο διαβατήριο.



Εφόσον ο σύντροφος της γερουσιάστριας αυτοπροσδιορίζεται άντρας, δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι Ο συντροφος κι όχι Η συντροφος;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 20, 2011)

Προσωπικά βρίσκω άστοχη την επιλογή της λέξης (και των προηγούμενων που δόθηκαν). Οι τρανσέξουαλ δεν είναι ούτε ενδιάμεσο φύλο ούτε φύλο που μεταβλήθηκε και φυσικά δεν είναι ο υπερθετικός βαθμός του/ης ομοφυλόφιλου/ης, όπως νομίζουν αρκετοί. Για να το πούμε απλοϊκά, τρανσέξουαλ είναι το φύλο που γεννήθηκε στο σώμα άλλου φύλου*. Άλλο πράγμα η σεξουαλική ταύτιση και άλλο ο σεξουαλικός προσανατολισμός. Απ' όσο ξέρω, ένας τρανσέξουαλ που γεννήθηκε άντρας, μπορεί να είναι πάλι ομοφυλόφιλος ως τρανσέξουαλ, δηλαδή να του αρέσουν οι γυναίκες ως γυναίκα. Επίσης ένας/μία τρανσέξουαλ μπορεί να είναι μπάι ή ασέξουαλ.

Συνυπογράφω τα λεγόμενα της Palavra, ότι άλλο πράγμα είναι transsexual και άλλο transgender. Το δεύτερο είναι υποκατηγορία των τρανσέξουαλ, καθώς δεν θέλουν όλοι/ες να κάνουν εγχείριση αλλαγής φύλου. Συμφωνώ απολύτως με τις προτάσεις να χρησιμοποιηθούν οι λέξεις σαν καθαρά δάνεια και να πάψουμε να προσπαθούμε να μεταφράζουμε με ανεπιτυχείς όρους, μόνο για την μετάφραση.



* η christinaneo επεκτείνεται τρομακτικά, για όποιον αρέσκεται στην ανάγνωση κλινοσκεπασμάτων.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 7, 2013)

Και με αφορμή θέμα που ήρθε στη δημοσιότητα σήμερα, η χρήση τού όρου διεμφυλικός = transgender είναι καθολική.


----------



## Themis (Oct 20, 2013)

Έχω ορισμένα προβληματάκια, όχι τόσο με το transgender όσο με τις συσχετίσεις των όρων που αφορούν την ταυτότητα φύλου. Επανέρχομαι στο πλούσιο αυτό νήμα γιατί αποτελεί την αυτονόητη αφετηρία. Ενώ όμως ειπώθηκαν πάρα πολλά ενδιαφέροντα, δεν δόθηκαν με σαφήνεια κάποιοι _πρακτικοί_ ορισμοί και μερικές φορές έχω την αίσθηση ότι πελαγοδρομώ. Η ορολογία δεν είναι (εντελώς) ρευστή μόνο στα ελληνικά, είναι (αρκετά) ρευστή και στα αγγλικά. Επειδή το θέμα είναι ψιλοαχανές και έχω μεγάλη απόσταση από την τρέχουσα χρήση στην Ελλάδα, επιχειρώ να διατυπώσω μερικά συγκεκριμένα ερωτήματα και παρακαλώ όποιον μπορεί να εισφέρει κάτι να με ελεήσει. Βεβαιότητες ούτε έχω ούτε ζητάω.

1. Είναι ακριβές ότι μπορούμε να θεωρήσουμε το transgender/ transgendered person σαν κάτι ευρύτερο από το transsexual, ότι δηλαδή το transgender υποδηλώνει εν γένει ταυτότητα φύλου διαφορετική από το φύλο κατά τη γέννηση, ενώ το transsexual υποδηλώνει _επιπλέον_ επέμβαση στο σώμα με εγχειρήσεις, ορμόνες κτλ.;

2. Θεωρείτε ρεαλιστικό να γίνεται σημασιολογική διάκριση των όρων _διεμφυλικός_ και _διαφυλικός_; Δεν είναι αναπόφευκτο να προκύψει σύγχυση; Αν τυχόν θεωρείτε ενδεδειγμένη τη διάκριση και το _διεμφυλικός_ έχει καθιερωθεί να αποδίδει το transgender, τότε το _διαφυλικός_ τι θα έπρεπε να αποδίδει; Το transsexual ή μήπως το intersex (αυτό που κάποτε θα λεγόταν ερμαφροδιτισμός);

3. Θεωρείτε ρεαλιστικό να γίνεται σημασιολογική διάκριση των όρων _τρανς_ και _τρανσέξουαλ/ τρανσεξουαλικός_; Στο νήμα αυτό η Χριστίνα, όπως παρατίθεται από την Παλάβρα στο #4, αποδίδει το _τρανς_ στο transgender και το _τρανσέξουαλ_ στο transsexual. Και πάλι όμως, δεν είναι αναπόφευκτο να προκύψει σύγχυση;

4. Για το intersex η Χριστίνα (ό.π.) λέει: «intersex = ίντερσεξ (το διαφυλικός και πολύ περισσότερο το ‘ψευδερμαφρόδιτος’, που είναι η μετάφραση που απαντάται συχνότερα σε ιατρικά εγχειρίδια, εμπεριέχουν παθολογικοποίηση)». Η ΙΑΤΕ αναφέρει _μεσόφυλο/ μεσοφυλικός_ και _ακαθορίστου φύλου_. Τι θα λέγατε εσείς για το intersex;

5. Συμφωνείτε ότι το _γκέι_ είναι (όπως λέει η Χριστίνα στο #11) «πιο θετικό/ φιλικό από το ομοφυλόφιλος»; Διευκρινίζω ότι δεν αναφέρομαι στις παρεΐστικες κουβέντες αλλά σε αρκετά επίσημο κείμενο. Νομίζετε ότι εκεί το _ομοφυλόφιλος_ έχει προσβλητική χροιά και θα έπρεπε να αντικατασταθεί από το _γκέι_; Ή ίσως νομίζετε ότι η αμφισημία του _ομοφυλόφιλος_ (επειδή μπορεί π.χ. να υποδηλώνει και λεσβίες) επιβάλλει μια τέτοια αντικατάσταση για να μη βρεθούμε στην ανάγκη να διευκρινίζουμε; Ή πάλι μήπως νομίζετε ότι είναι υπερβολικά όλα αυτά και ότι θα έπρεπε απλώς να δεχτούμε το _γκέι_ σαν αποδεκτή μετάφραση του gay δίπλα στο _ομοφυλόφιλος_ και ανάλογα με το ρέτζιστερ;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 20, 2013)

Το gay στα αγγλικά χρησιμοποιείται και για γυναίκες, όπως αντίστοιχα στα ελληνικά το γκέι, θέλω να πω το έχω ακούσει και αυτοπροσδιοριστικά, οπότε νομίζω ότι δεν επιβάλλεται αντικατάσταση γιατί δεν αίρεται αυτομάτως η αμφισημία. Επίσης, στα ελληνικά είναι και διαφορετικό το ρέτζιστερ, οπότε θα έλεγα ότι στην τελευταία σου ερώτηση η απάντηση είναι «ναι».


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2013)

Themis said:


> Έχω ορισμένα προβληματάκια, όχι τόσο με το transgender όσο με τις συσχετίσεις των όρων που αφορούν την ταυτότητα φύλου. Επανέρχομαι στο πλούσιο αυτό νήμα γιατί αποτελεί την αυτονόητη αφετηρία. Ενώ όμως ειπώθηκαν πάρα πολλά ενδιαφέροντα, δεν δόθηκαν με σαφήνεια κάποιοι _πρακτικοί_ ορισμοί και μερικές φορές έχω την αίσθηση ότι πελαγοδρομώ. Η ορολογία δεν είναι (εντελώς) ρευστή μόνο στα ελληνικά, είναι (αρκετά) ρευστή και στα αγγλικά. Επειδή το θέμα είναι ψιλοαχανές και έχω μεγάλη απόσταση από την τρέχουσα χρήση στην Ελλάδα, επιχειρώ να διατυπώσω μερικά συγκεκριμένα ερωτήματα και παρακαλώ όποιον μπορεί να εισφέρει κάτι να με ελεήσει. Βεβαιότητες ούτε έχω ούτε ζητάω.


Βρίσκομαι στην ίδια ακριβώς θέση. Και έχω την ίδια υποψία για τη ρευστότητα της ορολογίας. Φοβάμαι επίσης ότι τρεις ειδικοί από τρεις διαφορετικούς χώρους μπορεί να μας δώσουν και τρεις διαφορετικές απαντήσεις.


----------



## Themis (Oct 22, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ, Παλ, για μια υπόμνηση που τη χρειαζόταν το θολωμένο μου μυαλό. Και ευχαριστώ, Νίκελ, που συμπάσχεις.

Περίεργα όντα οι λεξιλόγοι. Εντάξει, ας δεχτώ ότι ουδέποτε τους έτυχε να αμφισβητήσουν την έμφυλη ταυτότητα που τους δόθηκε από γεννησιμιού τους. Αλλά είναι δυνατόν να μην τους έτυχε να τη _*μεταφράσουν*_; :scared:


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2014)

Τα αρχικά *ΛΟΑΤ* (αγγλικά LGBT, Lesbian-Gay-Bisexual-Transgender) αναφέρονται συνολικά στα Λεσβιακά, Ομοφυλόφιλα, Αμφισεξουαλικά και Τρανσεξουαλικά άτομα. Ο όρος μπορεί μερικές φορές να συναντάται και ως *ΛΟΑΔ*, ερμηνεύοντας τα τρανσεξουαλικά άτομα στην ελληνική γλώσσα ως διαφυλικά.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/ΛΟΑΤ

Για όποιον διαβάσει εδώ για «ΛΟΑΤ άτομα» και δεν καταλάβει.

Το ελληνικό Facebook έχει (κρυφές έστω) επιλογές αυτοπροσδιορισμού;


----------



## Zazula (May 31, 2014)

nickel said:


> Το ελληνικό Facebook έχει (κρυφές έστω) επιλογές αυτοπροσδιορισμού;


To άρθρο δεν τα λέει σωστά· οι καστομιές στο φύλο είναι διαθέσιμες για όλους όσους έχουν το ΦΒ στην αγγλική γλώσσα — κι όχι αποκλειστικά για τους Αμερικανούς. Εμένα πιχί μου τις δίνει όλες — και μου προσφέρει τη δυνατότητα και για suggestions. Όσοι έχουν ΦΒ στην ελληνική γλώσσα, ωστόσο, έχουν μόνο τις επιλογές Γυναίκα-Άντρας.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2014)

To Χρηστικό λημματογραφεί μόνο το _διαφυλικός _κι όχι το _διεμφυλικός_. Μια άλλη παράλειψη είναι ότι, ενώ δίνει διαφυλικός = 1. [...] 2. τρανσεξουαλικός, από το λήμμα _τρανσεξουαλικός _ο αναγνώστης δεν οδηγείται στο _διαφυλικός_, εάν δεν το γνωρίζει ήδη.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 25, 2015)

Τι γίνεται όταν το διεμφυλικό άτομο είναι δεκατριών ετών;
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-30783990


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2015)

nickel said:


> Τα αρχικά *ΛΟΑΤ* (αγγλικά LGBT, Lesbian-Gay-Bisexual-Transgender) αναφέρονται συνολικά στα Λεσβιακά, Ομοφυλόφιλα, Αμφισεξουαλικά και Τρανσεξουαλικά άτομα. Ο όρος μπορεί μερικές φορές να συναντάται και ως *ΛΟΑΔ*, ερμηνεύοντας τα τρανσεξουαλικά άτομα στην ελληνική γλώσσα ως διαφυλικά.
> http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/ΛΟΑΤ
> 
> Για όποιον διαβάσει εδώ για «ΛΟΑΤ άτομα» και δεν καταλάβει.


Γνωρίζουμε αν η ελληνική κοινότητα έχει υιοθετήσει έστω εν μέρει τον (πολύ πιο PC) όρο LGBTQQIA;
http://www.advocate.com/arts-entertainment/advocate-45/2012/08/22/lgbtqqia


----------



## Zazula (Mar 16, 2015)

nickel said:


> Τα αρχικά *ΛΟΑΤ* (αγγλικά LGBT, Lesbian-Gay-Bisexual-Transgender) αναφέρονται συνολικά στα Λεσβιακά, Ομοφυλόφιλα, Αμφισεξουαλικά και Τρανσεξουαλικά άτομα. Ο όρος μπορεί μερικές φορές να συναντάται και ως *ΛΟΑΔ*, ερμηνεύοντας τα τρανσεξουαλικά άτομα στην ελληνική γλώσσα ως διαφυλικά.
> http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/ΛΟΑΤ
> 
> Για όποιον διαβάσει εδώ για «ΛΟΑΤ άτομα» και δεν καταλάβει.


Το Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο (και η ελληνική τρανς κοινότητα) έχει υιοθετήσει τον όρο *ΛΟΑΔΜ* (= Λεσβίες, Ομοφυλόφιλοι, Αμφιφυλόφιλα, Διεμφυλικά & Μεσοφυλικά άτομα), ο οποίος αποδίδει το *LGBTI *(= Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual, Transgender & Intersex persons).
http://www.transs.gr/news1.php?nid=2960
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/sides...EP//TEXT+REPORT+A8-2015-0023+0+DOC+XML+V0//EN
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/sides...EP//TEXT+REPORT+A8-2015-0023+0+DOC+XML+V0//EL


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Γνωρίζουμε αν η ελληνική κοινότητα έχει υιοθετήσει έστω εν μέρει τον (πολύ πιο PC) όρο LGBTQQIA;
> http://www.advocate.com/arts-entertainment/advocate-45/2012/08/22/lgbtqqia





Zazula said:


> Το Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο (και η ελληνική τρανς κοινότητα) έχει υιοθετήσει τον όρο *ΛΟΑΔΜ* (= Λεσβίες, Ομοφυλόφιλοι, Αμφιφυλόφιλα, Διεμφυλικά & Μεσοφυλικά άτομα), ο οποίος αποδίδει το *LGBTI *(= Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual, Transgender & Intersex persons).
> http://www.transs.gr/news1.php?nid=2960
> http://www.europarl.europa.eu/sides...EP//TEXT+REPORT+A8-2015-0023+0+DOC+XML+V0//EN
> http://www.europarl.europa.eu/sides...EP//TEXT+REPORT+A8-2015-0023+0+DOC+XML+V0//EL


Βλέπω ότι κυκλοφορεί πολύ και ο όρος *ΛΟΑΤΚΙ *(= Λεσβιακά, Ομοφυλόφιλα, Αμφισεξουαλικά, Τρανσεξουαλικά, Κουίρ, Ίντερσεξ άτομα), ο οποίος προφανώς αποδίδει το *LGBTQI*. Παράλληλα με το ΛΟΑΤΚΙ κυκλοφορεί, όπως είναι αναμενόμενο, και το *ΛΟΑΔΚΙ* λόγω της αντιστοίχισης με βάση το “Διεμφυλικά”.
O Βαλλιανάτος βλέπω ότι γράφει *ΛΟΑΤΚΙΠ *(αλλά αγνοώ το σε τι αντιστοιχεί το “Π”), το οποίο πιθανότατα είναι ένα ακόμη βήμα πιο κοντά στο *LGBTQQIA*, αφού πηγαίνει πέρα απ' το LGBTQI.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2015)

Βλέπω επίσης ότι στην ΑΝΤΑΡΣΥΑ χρησιμοποιείται η αντιστοίχιση* LGBTQI+ = ΛΟΑΤΚΙ+
*https://lgbtqantarsya.wordpress.com/2015/04/29/protomayia/


----------



## Themis (Jun 12, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι η μπίλια _τείνει_ να κάτσει σε σαφή διάκριση του "διεμφυλικού" από τον "διαφυλικό". Αν θέλουμε ελληνικό όρο για το "'ίντερσεξ", το "μεσοφυλικός" έχει κάτι από τον αλήστου μνήμης "ερμαφρόδιτο": προϋποθέτει ένα σαφές δίπολο, κάτι που δεν είναι δεκτό ούτε από τους ενδιαφερομένους ούτε πια από τη βιολογία. Εκεί, μόνο το "διαφυλικός" μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί. Από την άλλη, το "τρανς" τείνει να μείνει αμετάφραστο σαν όρος-ομπρέλα που καλύπτει τόσο τους διεμφυλικούς όσο και τους τρανσεξουαλικούς, δηλαδή όλους όσους αμφισβητούν το φύλο που τους αποδόθηκε κατά τη γέννηση (male/female assigned at birth), άσχετα αν έχουν προχωρήσει σε χειρουργική ή ορμονική επέμβαση. Όπως πολύ εύστοχα σημειώνει το Wiktionary: An umbrella term that refers to all the identities, other then cisgender, that are within the gender identity spectrum.

Επομένως μέχρι νεωτέρας:
transgender = διεμφυλικός
transsexual = τρανσεξουαλικός
trans = τρανς (transgender+transsexual)
intersex = διαφυλικός
(συνήθως βέβαια προσδιορίζεται η λέξη "άτομο")


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2015)

Συμφωνώ, Themis, κι εγώ αυτό που γράφεις διαπιστώνω (ιδίως για το _διαφυλικός _= intersex — οπότε δεν στέκει ο τρέχων νηματότιτλος).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 15, 2015)

christinaneo said:


> τη ρίζα trans- εγώ την καταλαβαίνω να σημαίνει "διαμετρικά απέναντι" σε σχέση με ένα νοερό κέντρο, και είναι αντίθετη της ρίζας cis που θα πει "επί τα αυτά"


Παρατηρώ ότι έχουμε παραλείψει να αναφέρουμε ότι όντως υπάρχουν σε χρήση επί τουλάχιστον μια δεκαετία και οι “αντίθετοι” όροι:


cisgender, cisgendered
cissexual
cis male, cis female
Αυτούς πώς τους αποδίδουμε; Εννοείται πως δεν μπορούμε να πούμε “πραγματικός/ή/ό (άντρας/γυναίκα/φύλο)” — ή “βιολογικό κλπ”· απλώς εδώ νοείται η συμφωνία του κοινωνικά αναγνωρισμένου φύλου ενός ατόμου με το φύλο με το οποίο ταυτίζεται το συγκεκριμένο άτομο.
Για την προφορά τού cis- τα έχουμε πει εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10491


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2015)

Σήμερα έμαθα και για το ακρώνυμο Λε.Γκ.Α.Δ. (=Λεσβίες, Γκέι, Αμφισεξουαλικά & Διεμφυλικά άτομα) για το LGBT: http://alterthess.gr/content/ekdilo...ka-aitimata-kai-dikaiomata-ton-legkad-politon


----------



## Zazula (Dec 5, 2016)

Zazula said:


> Βλέπω επίσης ότι στην ΑΝΤΑΡΣΥΑ χρησιμοποιείται η αντιστοίχιση* LGBTQI+ = ΛΟΑΤΚΙ+
> *https://lgbtqantarsya.wordpress.com/2015/04/29/protomayia/


Και εδώ, επίσης, για τις οικογένειες «ουράνιο τόξο»: http://ouraniotoksofamilies.blogspot.gr/2016/06/blog-post_9.html
(βλ. κ. http://avmag.gr/62050/giati-to-sine...io-olokliromeno-echoume-di-ton-telefteo-kero/ )


----------



## Zazula (Oct 8, 2017)

Από το βιβλίο *Η βιολογία της ομοφυλοφιλίας*:


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2017)

Πολύ ωραία, Ζαζ, και ευχαριστούμε. Αντιγράφω με OCR τη σημείωση του μεταφραστή (του Λύο Καλοβυρνά): 

Δεν υπάρχει απόλυτη συμφωνία στα ελληνικά ως προς την απόδοση των όρων *transsexual*/*transgender*, ενώ είναι σημαντικό να γίνει η διάκριση τους. *Transsexual* (*διεμφυλικό*) είναι το άτομο του οποίου η ταυτότητα φύλου δεν συμφωνεί με τα γεννητικά του όργανα, το σωματικό του φύλο. *Transgender* (*διαφυλικό*) είναι το άτομο του οποίου το κοινωνικό φύλο (κοινωνική συμπεριφορά - κινησιολογία, ντύσιμο κ.τ.λ.) δεν συμφωνεί με τα κυρίαρχα κοινωνικά πρότυπα συμπεριφοράς που διέπουν κάθε φύλο. Υπάρχει επίσης ο όρος *intersex* (*μεσοφυλικός*) για τα άτομα στα οποία συνυπάρχουν τόσο αρσενικά όσο και θηλυκά γεννητικά όργανα (εσωτερικά ή εξωτερικά). Τέλος, ο όρος *παρενδυτικός* (*transvestite*) αναφέρεται σε άτομα κάθε φύλου που αρέσκονται να ντύνονται με ρούχα του αντίθετου φύλου. Κανένας από τους όρους _αυτούς_ δεν έχει σχέση με τον σεξουαλικό προσανατολισμό του ατόμου, δηλαδή ένα διεμφυλικό, διαφυλικό, μεσοφυλικό ή παρενδυτικό άτομο μπορεί να είναι ετεροφυλόφιλο, ομοφυλόφιλο ή αμφιφυλόφιλο. (Σ.τ.Μ.)​


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 17, 2018)

Τελικά πώς λέμε στα ελληνικά το transsexual και το transgender; 

Το νήμα μοιάζει να καταλήγει ότι *transsexual=διαφυλικός* και *transgender=διεμφυλικός*.
Όμως στη μετάφραση του Καλοβυρνά βλέπω να χρησιμοποιούνται ανάποδα.
Τελικά τι είναι το "σωστό"; Τι είναι το καθιερωμένο; Ποιο είναι το σημείο αναφοράς;
Και τέλος πάντων εγώ τι να χρησιμοποιήσω;

ΕΔΙΤ: Ο ίδιος ο Καλοβυρνάς σε αυτό το άρθρο του χρησιμοποιεί το transsexual=διαφυλικός. Μύλος. Έτσι όπως τα έχουμε κάνει, δεν τολμώ πια να χρησιμοποιήσω τίποτα - ή μάλλον μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω ό,τι θέλω.


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2018)

Τα πράγματα ήταν αρκετά ξεκαθαρισμένα στο #36 του Θέμη, όπου το _διαφυλικός_ πήγαινε στο _intersex_.

Μου λένε ότι η αντίφαση που φαίνεται να υπάρχει στις απόψεις του Καλοβυρνά δεν αποκλείεται να οφείλεται σε εσωτερική επιμέλεια της ορολογίας από τους επιμελητές του εκδότη.

Εγώ θα ήθελα μια απλή αντιστοιχία που κρατά το _φύλο_ για το _sex_ και το _έμφυλο_ για το _gender_. Αλλά δεν δουλεύω τέτοια κείμενα και δεν έχει χρειαστεί να διαμορφώσω τελική άποψη.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 4, 2018)

Στην πρόσφατη εκδήλωση της ΠΕΕΜΠΙΠ "Μετάφραση, φύλο, γλώσσα και φεμινισμός", ο Κώστας Κανάκης (Εργαστήριο Εθνογραφικών Προσεγγίσεων της Γλώσσας, Τμήμα Κοινωνικής Ανθρωπολογίας & Ιστορίας, Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου) παρουσίασε ένα απόσπασμα μετάφρασης με ορολογία που έχει ενδιαφέρον για την παρούσα συζήτηση. Μεταφέρω εδώ τις σημειώσεις αυτής της μετάφρασης, όπου φαίνονται οι όροι. Μπορείτε να δείτε το power point της ομιλίας του *εδώ* ή να ακούσετε το βίντεο της εκδήλωσης που είναι αναρτημένο μαζί με άλλα *εδώ*.




> ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΕΙΣ
> • Μια σημείωση για την απόδοση των όρων στην αρχή του κειμένου είναι απαραίτητη:
> gender-variant: ‘παρεμφυλικός-ή-ό’
> trans-gender(ed): ‘διεμφυλικός-ή-ό’
> ...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2021)

Μερικά χρόνια αργότερα, φαίνεται πως ο όρος που έχει παγιωθεί πλέον είναι *τρανς/τρανς άτομα*. 

Και επανέρχομαι με ερώτηση γραμματικής φύσης: μπορούμε να δικαιολογήσουμε τη χρήση του ουσιαστικού ως επιθέτου σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση και να μην καταφύγουμε στο σωστότερο γραμματικά αλλά μη χρησιμοποιούμενο «άτομα τρανς»; Εγώ λέω πως ναι αλλά και ποια είμαι εγώ, οπότε έψαξα στα λεξικά. Σχετική αιτιολόγηση βρίσκω μόνο στο ΜΗΛΝΕΓ Πατάκη, που καταχωρίζει το λατινογενές *τρανς* ως άκλιτο επίθετο, αν και στο πεδίο «Χημεία». Σ' αυτό το πεδίο έχουμε ήδη σε χρήση κάποια σχετικά ονοματικά σύνολα, όπως *τρανς λιπαρά οξέα*.

Τι λέτε κι εσείς;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2021)

Νομίζω ότι ίσως θα έπρεπε να ξεκινήσουμε ένα νήμα με «άκλιτα επίθετα», να τα βγάλουμε κι αυτά από το ντουλάπι. Τρανς άτομα, ροκ συγκροτήματα, κοτλέ παντελόνια και άλλα διαχρονικά (τώρα π.χ. μου ήρθε η «εβαζέ φούστα» που έλεγε η μάνα μου).


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2021)

Palavra said:


> ...μπορούμε να δικαιολογήσουμε τη χρήση του ουσιαστικού ως επιθέτου σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση και να μην καταφύγουμε στο σωστότερο γραμματικά αλλά μη χρησιμοποιούμενο «άτομα τρανς»; ...
> 
> Τι λέτε κι εσείς;



... ποπ τραγούδι, τζαζ κλαμπάκι, μπλουζ μπαράκι, σόουλ μουσική, αντεργκράουντ κινηματογράφος, αβανγκάρντ τέχνη, αγκορά πουλόβερ, αλέγκρο τέμπο, αμπιγέ κουστούμι, αργκό γλώσσα, ασημί πούλιες, πορτοκαλί ήλιος, ασορτί τσάντα, ατζέμ πιλάφι, βαριετέ θέαμα, βελουτέ ύφασμα, βεραμάν χρώμα, βιτρό παράθυρα, γαλβανιζέ λαμαρίνα, γιαλαντζί ντολμάδες, γιούνισεξ ρούχα, γκάνγκστερ ραπ, γκοφρέ χαρτί, γκρενά φόρεμα, γκρι παπούτσια, γουέστερν μυθολογία, *γκέι άτομο* ...

Κι όλα αυτά μέχρι το γάμα μόνο, από το ΛΚΝ. Kαι τα τρανς λιπαρά οξέα: https://www.lexilogia.gr/threads/trans-fats.10040/

Προηγείται ο ζωντανός λόγος, ενώ η γραμματική (πρέπει να) τον περιγράφει, αλλά συνήθως μένει πίσω.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 8, 2021)

Διαφωνώ καθέτως, κατακορύφως και αναφανδόν - αυτά είναι αγγλισμοί και κακοποίηση της γλώσσας, και δεν θέλει πολύ για να πάμε από εκεί στη «Σάμσουνγκ τηλεόρασή μου» και στο «Φίατ αυτοκίνητό σου». Αυτό θέτε; Ε;   
Σοβαρά όμως, ας μη συγκρίνουμε με όρους που έχουν μεταφερθεί αυτούσιοι από άλλες γλώσσες, όπως το τζαζ κλαμπ και ο γιαλαντζί ντολμάς, ούτε με τα άκλιτα χρώματα που παρασύρονται από τα κλιτά, ούτε με το trans της χημείας, του οποίου η θέση κληρονομήθηκε από τους κανόνες της IUPAC: επειδή γράφουμε «cis-/_trans-_εξενοϊκό οξύ», αναγκαστικά θα πούμε και «τρανς λιπαρό οξύ». Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί αυτό ως προηγούμενο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2021)

dharvatis said:


> Διαφωνώ καθέτως, κατακορύφως και αναφανδόν - αυτά είναι αγγλισμοί και κακοποίηση της γλώσσας, και δεν θέλει πολύ για να πάμε από εκεί στη «Σάμσουνγκ τηλεόρασή μου» και στο «Φίατ αυτοκίνητό σου». Αυτό θέτε; Ε;



Όμως, Χαρβ, σημάδεψες κέντρο. Το πρόβλημα με τη Σάμσουνγκ τηλεόραση και το λακόστ μπλουζάκι μούρλια είναι η μετατροπή των ονομάτων σε επιθετικούς προσδιορισμούς, και αυτή η χρήση είναι ο πραγματικός αγγλισμός.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2021)

dharvatis said:


> Διαφωνώ καθέτως, κατακορύφως και αναφανδόν - αυτά είναι αγγλισμοί και κακοποίηση της γλώσσας, και δεν θέλει πολύ για να πάμε από εκεί στη «Σάμσουνγκ τηλεόρασή μου» και στο «Φίατ αυτοκίνητό σου». Αυτό θέτε; Ε;
> Σοβαρά όμως, ας μη συγκρίνουμε με όρους που έχουν μεταφερθεί αυτούσιοι από άλλες γλώσσες, όπως το τζαζ κλαμπ και ο γιαλαντζί ντολμάς, ούτε με τα άκλιτα χρώματα που παρασύρονται από τα κλιτά, ούτε με το trans της χημείας, του οποίου η θέση κληρονομήθηκε από τους κανόνες της IUPAC: επειδή γράφουμε «cis-/_trans-_εξενοϊκό οξύ», αναγκαστικά θα πούμε και «τρανς λιπαρό οξύ». Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί αυτό ως προηγούμενο.


Οπότε αυτό είναι το επιχείρημα, ότι μεταφέρθηκε με μερική μετάφραση αυτούσιο από τα αγγλικά, [σημειώνει το επιχείρημα, κλείνει σημειωματάριο, αχρείαστο να είναι ]


----------

